# Images to inspire



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

A few have said they enjoy getting inspiration from seeing works by others on pinterest... others. Now, can I start a thread showing such? I mean, not bothering to sell them or the sites, not even bothering to give names & all that BS? I mean... just pure inspiration. No BS. No political correct, lawyer thoughts. Images & perhaps why they hit a chord! No stealing crapola. Just arrrtttt.... Tell me & I'll drop it & go grunch in my garden. Or start this out with a BANG! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm into pretty classy women


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I think you meant "moderators".


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm cool with it. Honestly folks it is only new members that are suspected of using the forum for profits in some way or cause trouble that moderation is done on links and such. It's hard to decide whether or not to take moderation action and I've left being a moderator twice already because I no longer wanted that responsibility. Now I refer a lot to cricket and let her decide.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

A, I am too but if I look too close, too long... Well, I start salivating. So I generally stick to landscapes.
I prefer "moberators". Butt then I'm kinda weird. 
Hokay, I'll post a few today after house work.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

First one's a W/C. The loose technique I luv but its the contrast & colors that do it for me. Dunno the artist. No matter.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

This one's lighter less nature that architectural but the light in it is great. I detect black in the mix but not much... Perhaps payne's gray?


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*my favs*

This one is among my favs.Am not sure if its digital art or painting and I dunno the author.The whole message and the emotions that come with it are very strong.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

...and those images...sorry couldn't decide which one lol Yoann Lossel

http://kartinca.ru/skvoz-tmu-sveta-yana-lossela/


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

@Sorin would you want me to change the title of this thread? Let me know what you would like it titled.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ha... Raising a few brows with the mobs? Shoot, I don't care. So long a some are grinning too.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Couple more... These I mostly like for the way they handle stone.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I agree, the stones are very nice to look at.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes... Notice the feeling of texture & reality without being slaved to it? How colors react with each other. Contrasts are important. Same can be done with any media if the artist's vision creates it. And black does not kill colors.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

This one's good use of thin transparencies. Notice the stark white outline of the birds... Gotta be masking!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

An oil or acrylic: Must have taken a lot of time to layer those colors.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This last one is my favorite. I love the New England Autumn! :biggrin:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Never been up that far... But I recall wandering the woods of Georgia and Colorado as a kid. Sliding in the leaves, laying in them & staring up thru the tree tops.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Some W/Cs are so simple yet the colors seem to radiate from them, like heat from an old style heater...


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Much the same but with lotsa darks to allow the fairly bright colors interspersed in them to jump out & play with the senses...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

This one's a metal sculpt... Nice thingie. Would be fun to do at life size.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorin said:


> This one's good use of thin transparencies. Notice the stark white outline of the birds... Gotta be masking!
> View attachment 27753


Yea it's masking...all the way.Fineline type.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

This one's on tuther side... Thass English for "the Dark Side"! I like this painter's style but the over-use of BLACK really bugs me. His colors are dead - dead. Thought it would help explain my preaching against black to unbelievers.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

And a positive to clear the taste buds... This one's so full of color! And look at the way tactile painting has dealt with her ruffles... You can feel them!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the dark one! It looks like a ray of hope breaking through the dread. Maybe the artist's intent?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Possibly, and it could that the copying enhanced the darkness. But I suspect strongly that the artist is one of many who simply prefer the combos he created. Many do. Its like cooking... Some like it hot, some cool. Some like the taste of black. Such is for each to decide. My main drive is to try inducing new artists to first delve into clean use of colors & not act like a printer, which uses black to darken & white to lighten. Artists taste... Feel. Enhance. Improve. I see that painting as it could have been and am saddened by the loss.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I cannot properly discuss avoiding black since my favorite medium is graphite! :biggrin:

I do know when I was trying to gain a better understanding of color use that I avoided black just to force myself to think outside the box.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah, but graphite & black ink is a totally different thing! There you're not talking about vibrations of light but levels... Contrasts.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is a girl I follow on Instagram and I just think her pen and ink work is incredible. Obviously portions of each piece is done with a fine liner pen, but she also fills in much of those details with a liquid ink. :surprise:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Here is another one :biggrin:

Her art definitely inspires me :glasses:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

She's got to have some very steady hands. Every line is perfect! I wouldn't even attempt it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW. Totally amazing.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Testing, testing, testing.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

While i appreciate the long hours of nearly crazy attention it takes to do that, NO WAY I'd wanna do it! Nope.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Or imagine painting a sky mural on the ceiling and installing these cloud lamps!
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/569001734149552423/


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Those are so cool @Sorin. I want some!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeh... I once traveled across the US painting sky murals on Rain Forest Cafes... Fancy then, with the digital lights. But to have actual clouds!!! Wow.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Those clouds are really wild. I can't imagine having them as a home decoration.


----------

